# Breakfast



## Dmitri (Sep 19, 2011)

Whats the best good, quick, easy to make breakfast?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 19, 2011)

I had beet, radish, celery, carrot, tomato, parsley, and jalepeño juice for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Emersyn (Sep 19, 2011)

scrambled eggs with Frank's Redhot Sauce


----------



## mishele (Sep 19, 2011)

Nothing....lol I know that's not good!! But hey if anyone wants to make bacon and dippy eggs w/ toast........let me know!!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 19, 2011)

Dippy Eggs?















Must be a PA thang.


----------



## mishele (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm sure it's called over easy out your way.....:hug::


----------



## Overread (Sep 19, 2011)

Wait so dippy egg doesn't mean boiled egg and toast soldiers?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 19, 2011)

Overread, what do they call eggs cooked into a hole cut int the center of a piece of bread?




Ah, yes, mishele, over easy.


----------



## mishele (Sep 19, 2011)

Dippy eggs, the Wikipedia version - Only in York County

LOL


----------



## mishele (Sep 19, 2011)

F all of you.....now I want to go cook some eggs!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 19, 2011)

...and Bacon!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

Dmitri said:


> Whats the best good, quick, easy to make breakfast?



Golden Arches Breakfast Club.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 19, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Overread, what do they call eggs cooked into a hole cut int the center of a piece of bread?
> 
> 
> Ah, yes, mishele, over easy.






I didn't know anyone else in the world made those, I thought it was my  invention and had never even named them.....what is the name??? DO you  butter your bread before laying in the pan or butter your pan??? I do  the first...get butter all over my hands


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't usually eat breakfast...but when I do it's Dos Equis!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 19, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> I didn't know anyone else in the world made those, I thought it was my  invention and had never even named them.....what is the name??? DO you  butter your bread before laying in the pan or butter your pan??? I do  the first...get butter all over my hands


Yeah, there's a name for it, and I can't remember it. Something about a birds nest or something. I think it's a Brit thing.I butter my pan first. Then wipe the bread around in it.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 19, 2011)

If I get lazy or the butter is too hard I'm forced to melt it in the pan first. lol, funny thread. I've been making them since I left home...a good 33 years. Eggs and bread, cheap and filling!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 19, 2011)

English muffins with peanut butter and maple cream.  All day. Everyday.


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 19, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> English muffins with peanut butter and maple cream.  All day. Everyday.



That doesn't sound very good :\


----------



## scifitographer (Sep 19, 2011)

what?  no one likes scrapple?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 19, 2011)

EWww. No.


----------



## klbphotography (Sep 19, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Yeah, there's a name for it, and I can't remember it. Something about a birds nest or something. I think it's a Brit thing.I butter my pan first. Then wipe the bread around in it.



Eggs in a basket is what it's called where I'm from


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 19, 2011)

Your right! I have heard it called that and a birds nest.  Egg in the basket - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## subscuck (Sep 20, 2011)

Soft boiled eggs and toast.


----------



## Overread (Sep 20, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Overread, what do they call eggs cooked into a hole cut int the center of a piece of bread?
> .



I've no idea - never even heard of it. 
I mean we have fried bread and toast and you could put a fried egg onto either of those - but to put the egg into a hole in the bread - sounds like bagel which would be US side


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 20, 2011)

No, no. This is a dish...take sliced bread, cut a 2" hole in the middle after buttering both sides, place in hot pan, drop egg in middle, flip.


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 20, 2011)

Seems like a lot of trouble to go through for an egg and toast :?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 20, 2011)

Takes no more time than making eggs and toast any other way.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 20, 2011)

It's easier because you toast and cook eggs all in one pan and the egg runs all over the toast (when you cut into it) making for a nice buttery yoke filled fun food!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 20, 2011)

That egg cooked in a slice of bread thing is discussed briefly in the film "V for Vendetta". It's known by MANY different names around the world, according to this article on Wikipedia:Egg in the basket - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My vote was for bagel +cream cheese + filling...I have access to good, fresh, baked-daily bagels made the "right way", so that really helps. I make my own smoked salmon, which is superb when served that way.

I like a small, thin sausage patty fried, with a fried egg cooked in a round, a thin  slice of Tillamook cheddar cheese, served in between lightly toasted English muffin halves, or a split bagel. Sort of a homemade sausage egg McMuffin, but made with better ingredients and real cheese and without 1,100 milligrams of sodium...

French Toast made with stale, THICK SLABS cut out of a loaf of French bread is awfully good...put some butter into a seasoned cast iron pan and turn the burner on and let the butter brown...meanwhile whisk or fork together a jumbo egg and some half and half, some sugar, some nutmeg, and some cinnamon and a pinch of salt. Cut the top and bottom crusts off of the end of a loaf of stale,not fresh, French bread. Split the bread. Dip the two pieces into the egg mixture, then fry, flip, fry, serve. I can make this in about six minutes, ready to plate. Is that fast enough?


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2011)

I've decided I need to hire someone to cook breakfast for me in the morning! I am SOOO not a morning person! 
I want BACON!!


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dmitri said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > English muffins with peanut butter and maple cream.  All day. Everyday.
> ...


What are you talking about?  That sounds awesome.


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2011)

Maple cream?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 20, 2011)

English muffin, split and toasted. Philadelphia cream cheese spread on the top muffin half. Raspberry jelly on the bottom muffin half. A fried egg in between. My old buddy Mike's favorite breakfast. Better than it might sound...


----------



## MissCream (Sep 20, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know anyone else in the world made those, I thought it was my  invention and had never even named them.....what is the name??? DO you  butter your bread before laying in the pan or butter your pan??? I do  the first...get butter all over my hands
> ...



I've always called it an egg in the hole...


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think I'll have that (the egg in a hole thing) tomorrow...  I've never actually had it before, but I do always have toast with my eggs so it might be good.

edit
I think I might throw a slice of cheese on top of it too ... that sounds pretty good...


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 20, 2011)

> I didn't know anyone else in the world made those, I thought it was my invention and had never even named them.....what is the name??? DO you butter your bread before laying in the pan or butter your pan??? I do the first...get butter all over my hands





> This dish is known by many names, examples being bird's nest,[6] bull's eye eggs,[8] cowboy eggs,[7] egg-in-the-hole,[9] egg(s) in a frame, [10] eggs in a blanket,[11] egyptian eye, elephant egg bagel (when made using a bagel rather than bread),[5] frog in a hole,[12] toad in a hole, [13] gas house eggs,[14] moon eggs,[15], Sunshine Toast, Egg in the Bread-Hole, Alabama eggs[16] Rocky Mountain toast[17][18] and Magic Egg.[19]


(from the aforementioned wiki page)
I tried it once (after seeing it on The Chive), but it was too hot and the bread was burning before the egg was cooked.

My usual breakfast is half a bowl of All-Bran Buds (highest fiber cereal I've found) and half oatmeal.  The oatmeal is steel cut oats with a bit of cinnamon, cooked to a nice texture.  (we make a few days worth and keep it in the fridge).  We also cook some wheat berries  for about 5 hours in a slow cooker and add those into the oatmeal.  It's best when fresh, but it's really convenient to have a large bowl in the fridge, ready to go.
I put the oatmeal on the Buds, add milk and microwave to heat.  Add brown sugar and it's good to go.  
Certainly not my favorite, but it's pretty healthy and it keeps me from being hungry all day.

I just learned a new way to make French Toast (I love the show America's Test Kitchen).  First you dry the bread (I use Texas Toast) in the oven.  French toast was actually invented to use old, dry bread, so you can use that...but stale bread actually has hidden moisture, which can make your french toast soggy.  It's better to use fresh bread and dry it out quickly in the oven.  I put it on a wire rack and bake it until just toasted.
Their recipe was to use only the yolks of the eggs, and mix with milk at the ratio of 3 eggs to a cup of milk.  I'm going to tweak that, less milk and/or more egg whites.  Add cinnamon & pure vanilla extract to the batter and mix well.  
On the show, they said to lay the toast in the batter for exactly 20 seconds a side.  
Then fry it up with vegetable oil same as any french toast. 
I like mine with peanut butter and syrup.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 20, 2011)

mishele said:


> I've decided I need to hire someone to cook breakfast for me in the morning! I am SOOO not a morning person!
> I want BACON!!



Bacon is not just for breakfast anymore.


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 20, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> It's easier because you toast and cook eggs all in one pan and the egg runs all over the toast (when you cut into it) making for a nice buttery yoke filled fun food!




oohh I get it now, ok I was misunderstanding what it is


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2011)

OMG......I so need BACON right now!!!!


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 20, 2011)

come here little girl, want some bacon?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2011)

This thread inspired me to cook breakfast for dinner tonight.

I made the egg in a hole, or whatever you want to call it, with tons of bacon.  

When I flipped the egg/bread over, I put a slice of provolone on each one and let it cook till the cheese got nice and melty.  I have to say that the cheese was the finishing touch that it needed to elevate it above just eggs and toast.  It was pretty damn good.

My only complaint is that I would have liked the eggs to be runnier.  I think next time, I'll pre-toast the bread so the eggs don't have to cook for so long.


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 20, 2011)

Or you can put the egg in only after you flip the toast?


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2011)

Dang it....why can't I like my own post!!


----------



## Overread (Sep 20, 2011)

Derrel said:


> English muffin, split and toasted. Philadelphia cream cheese spread on the top muffin half. Raspberry jelly on the bottom muffin half. A fried egg in between. My old buddy Mike's favorite breakfast. Better than it might sound...



HOOOLD On a sec - you toast muffins? 

Ok ok what the heck do you guys think an english muffin is - cause clearly its not some chocolate chip kind of bun


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2011)

Overread said:


> Ok ok what the heck do you guys think an english muffin is - cause clearly its not some chocolate chip kind of bun


Thomas' - English Muffins


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 20, 2011)

Wait! You DON'T toast them? How weird!


----------



## Overread (Sep 20, 2011)

This is a muffin
That one probably chocolate chip -- and you toast them?


----------



## Overread (Sep 20, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Ok ok what the heck do you guys think an english muffin is - cause clearly its not some chocolate chip kind of bun
> ...



That is not a muffin, that is a crumpet!
Darn Yankees getting your words all mixed up!


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 20, 2011)

lol, this thread is epic. Yes, I sometimes will melt cheese on top of the egginahole too   Your pan was probably not hot enough to brown the bread before cooking the egg through too.

and wait....you don't toast English muffins? I suspect Thomas's are nothing at all like the Muffins in England?



EDIT: I beg your pardon Sir, have you any Grey Poupon?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's a muffin if we say it is, and there's tea in the background of that picture, so it's clearly English.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 20, 2011)

Next you'll tell me they don't eat toast in France!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 20, 2011)

No that is not a crumpet! Totally different.


----------



## Overread (Sep 20, 2011)

We toast and butter crumpets, but not muffins!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 20, 2011)

True, but texture of the two are different. I toast and butter pound cake. *shrug*


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2011)

NO......you DO NOT toast pound cake!!! LOL

You put fruit and cool whip on that.....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh YEAH, toasted, baby! It's da bomb!


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh I much prefer pie to cake but cheese cake is my absolute love... although it's really a cheese pie. I guess it just doesn't sound as appealing?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 20, 2011)

@mishele, Let me guess. You never had grilled PB&J either?


----------



## Overread (Sep 20, 2011)

pound cake? Now this one I've never heard of before


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2011)

BTW - the "English Muffin" style bread is not hard to make - if you're into baking...

Without getting into too much detail, it's basically regular white bread with some vinegar added.  And dusted with corn meal, obviously.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 20, 2011)

never heard of pound cake or never heard of toasting it? 


Bitter, you must slice it thin!


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2011)

LOL....I.m dead serious......who toast pound cake......:hug::

I can see grilling PB&J before.........toasted pound cake!!


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 20, 2011)

Toasted Pound Cake with a large scoop of Ice Cream on top, yay FTW!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 20, 2011)

Nah, don't need to slice it thin. Get a wider toaster!


Mishele. I do. Don't knock it till you try it!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 20, 2011)

Mishele, you owe it to your son to make him a grilled PB&J.


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2011)

Ahhhhhh......you're killin me!!! Now I have to go buy pound cake and BACON!!!


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Nah, don't need to slice it thin. Get a wider toaster!
> 
> 
> Mishele. I do. Don't knock it till you try it!


Actually sounds pretty good.  I do like all of my breads to be toasted though - there's no texture if you don't, and it just seems bland.  Do you top it with anything, or just eat it dry?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 20, 2011)

Overread said:


> pound cake? Now this one I've never heard of before


 because you would call it Kilo Cake.It's basically a pound of butter, a pound of flour, a pound of sugar, and some eggs, whether they weigh a pound, I dunno.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > pound cake? Now this one I've never heard of before
> ...


Yes - it is supposed to be 1 pound of each ingredient.  4lbs of ingredients makes a big ass cake though...  You can change the quantiles as long as everything stays in a 1:1:1:1 ratio.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 20, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, don't need to slice it thin. Get a wider toaster!Mishele. I do. Don't knock it till you try it!
> ...


Butter! Or Downey's Honey Butter, if I have some. Honey butter is as addictive as Nutella!

But ice cream sounds good too. I like how Trevor thinks!


----------



## Overread (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmm nopes we kinda have our cooking stuck half and half (like most things) so it probably would still be pound cake -- just never heard of it. We probably call it something proper though! 

Also what do you lot call scones - sc(oa)nes or scOnes?


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2011)

scOnes.

I think.  I'm not sure how to pronounce (oa)...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 20, 2011)

Scones, people say it both ways. And they are made in different fashions as well. Some you may not approve of.I love me some lemon curd and Devonshire cream. Mmmmmmmm....


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2011)

I must be a "simple" girl.....I've never heard of them......lol


----------



## Overread (Sep 20, 2011)

You've never ever heard of scones cream and jam --- or a cream tea?


----------



## mishele (Sep 20, 2011)

Over....have me visit and you can show me first hand!!


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 20, 2011)

mishele said:


> I must be a "simple" girl.....I've never heard of them......lol


You've probably had them before, but just didn't know what they were called.

Scone (bread) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



(Biscuits, basically...)


----------



## Overread (Sep 20, 2011)

No no you have to come over here - clearly you need a trip to a proper bakery to see the proper names for things and stuffs. 

but here is an example
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/4622/images/4622_MEDIUM.jpg


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 20, 2011)

lol, well not far across the Channel ehh??

OK don't beat me for that one, so sorry


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 20, 2011)

Clotted cream - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## paul85224 (Sep 21, 2011)

The Big Breakfast at McDonalds with a side of lard.....


----------

